
Show HN: TensorFlow-Resources – Organized and Useful Resources about TensorFlow - irsina
https://github.com/astorfi/TensorFlow-World-Resources
======
sytelus
This view seems incomplete and problematic:

 _The strong advantage of TensorFlow is it flexibility is designing highly
modular model which also can be a disadvantage too for beginners since lots of
the pieces must be considered together for creating the model. This issue has
been facilitated as well by developing high-level APIs such as Keras and Slim
which gather lots of the design puzzle pieces. The interesting point about
TensorFlow is that its trace can be found anywhere these days._

I'm feeling TF is getting left behind compared to PyTorch. Dynamic graphs is a
powerful thing. It's also kind of sad Keras is not yet supporting PyTorch.

~~~
stealthcat
TF has TF Eager in latest version (1.5)

Though when comparing a same model code written in Pytorch, TF Eager
imperative code feels verbose and bit cluttered as if it is written in Java.

------
mike_ivanov
Are all those animated gifs are absolutely necessary there? What kind of
purpose do they serve?

~~~
wadkar
Welcome to millennial-speak: emojis and gifs speak “louder” than words and
phrases

(I don’t agree/disagree with it’s usage. I just think of these as another form
of expression)

~~~
philipov
Millennial? pffft. This style of animated gif has been around longer than
Geocities.

------
quizbiz
Wow thank you for sharing! One of my resolutions for the year 2018 is to build
something with TensorFlow.

~~~
aashu_dwivedi
Great, I too am onto something similar, what do you plan to build?

------
aphextron
Can anyone precisely describe TensorFlow in a single sentence?

~~~
CardenB
It’s a framework that allows you to build a machine learning procedure by
declaring the operations you want without needing to configure the process
that optimized your parameters.

